# just how to form the bed



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

So, for my mountain 4x8 area, is it better for a beginner to cut out my plywood sheet for the grades, lift them up on risers and put pink foam between the tracks. or, get four sheets of 2" and sculpt them as a whole unit with the mtns built up even higher? Someone I met says to keep it flat as a beginner, but this isn't some practice railroad, it's the final thing. My gorge in the lower right will have some steep sides.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I use plywood under all of my grades with risers underneath screwed in from the top of the plywood.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Different ways to skin this cat ... no wrong/right ... personal preferences, really.

Before you leap, I suggest you check out NIMT's "how to build mountains with window screen" thread ... he really makes it look easy, with very convincing results ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6374

TJ


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Trust scotts suggestion. Hes the man! Just look at his layout build in the my layout section.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, lots of ways to do it. Spend some time googling layouts and reading (and watching YouTubes) to get ideas on the different ways. Also look through the forum threads as there are many pictures posted of layout construction.

Here is a great layout building thread:
http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25919


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

joed2323 said:


> Trust scotts suggestion. Hes the man! Just look at his layout build in the my layout section.


Thanks Joe....now where the heck are pics of your progress??? :laugh:


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry for hijacking this. Scott- i hope to start a my layout thread this evening, will be posting some progress of my adventures


Mrduane- like the others have posted, there really isnt a wrong way to do it, but some people have better ways.

Keep us posted with your progress. We all feed off each others great skills


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

good ideas, I guess my wife's main concern would be the 'mess' factor. which would be the wiser choice for less mess, and easiest clean up?


----------

